# Pro Capital Asset Management



## imaginator (2 July 2007)

Has anyone heard of or used this broker before? I've been getting calls from them asking me to invest in a reneewable energy stock. They call from overseas, and says their company is based in Cyprus(?)?

If you know anything about this company,(if it is legit), please send me a message or email me at imaginator8@yahoo.com

thanks!


----------

